# KUBOTA 7060 PURCHASE



## gary courtney (Aug 9, 2015)

just bought a kubota 7060 4x4 w/loader. has PDF regen on tractor,anyone have one? it is called a tier -4 engine.


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 6, 2016)

gary courtney said:


> just bought a kubota 7060 4x4 w/loader. has PDF regen on tractor,anyone have one? it is called a tier -4 engine.



I've got an L3130 4x4, about half the size of yours. I use it for property maintenance around here, and it's been incredibly reliable. Had it for around ten years. Got front end loader, bushog, disc, boom pole, plow, yardbox, and subsoiler with it. Does everything I want it to do. Only drawback is the turf tires on it, but if I had ag tires I'd be tearing up a lot of my lawn. The only time it fails on me is in muddy season on this hilly terrain. I've had a few scary moments on muddy hills when she started sliding sideways on me, so I don't do that any more.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 7, 2016)

I just purchased a used Kubota L3600 w/ FEL, 4x4. Sure nice improvement over my old Ford 1600.


----------



## Storm56 (Feb 7, 2016)

gary courtney said:


> just bought a kubota 7060 4x4 w/loader. has PDF regen on tractor,anyone have one? it is called a tier -4 engine.



Congrats on the new ride! Hope it provides you with many years of good service. Kubota is a top brand. 

Tier 4 refers to the emissions that the govt has imposed. You did not mention if your tractor has the urea injection but I would think it does. The PDF is a filter in the exhaust that collects soot and other contaminants. The regen is the process of "burning" all of the "bad" stuff out of the system. 

Tier 4 diesels liked to be worked pretty hard. Most problems with the new diesels come from not working them hard enough. They do NOT like a lot of idle time or light work. So as the old saying goes, "run er like ya stole er"!


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 7, 2016)

Storm56 said:


> Congrats on the new ride! Hope it provides you with many years of good service. Kubota is a top brand.
> 
> Tier 4 refers to the emissions that the govt has imposed. You did not mention if your tractor has the urea injection but I would think it does. The PDF is a filter in the exhaust that collects soot and other contaminants. The regen is the process of "burning" all of the "bad" stuff out of the system.
> 
> Tier 4 diesels liked to be worked pretty hard. Most problems with the new diesels come from not working them hard enough. They do NOT like a lot of idle time or light work. So as the old saying goes, "run er like ya stole er"!


Thanks. That is what I am not use to is running it 2k rpm all the time for this. no it does not have the urea.


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 7, 2016)

chuckwood said:


> I've got an L3130 4x4, about half the size of yours. I use it for property maintenance around here, and it's been incredibly reliable. Had it for around ten years. Got front end loader, bushog, disc, boom pole, plow, yardbox, and subsoiler with it. Does everything I want it to do. Only drawback is the turf tires on it, but if I had ag tires I'd be tearing up a lot of my lawn. The only time it fails on me is in muddy season on this hilly terrain. I've had a few scary moments on muddy hills when she started sliding sideways on me, so I don't do that any more.


You can't beat a Kubota! this is the 4th. I have owned and never a problem. I also have a m4800 4x4 w/fel. know what you mean about tearing up yard


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 10, 2016)

gary courtney said:


> just bought a kubota 7060 4x4 w/loader. has PDF regen on tractor,anyone have one? it is called a tier -4 engine.


you know the rules Gary.  
congrats on the new tractor.


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 10, 2016)

farmer steve said:


> you know the rules Gary.
> congrats on the new tractor.



I got my Kubota used, and the big factory manual originally stowed behind the seat was missing. Kubota wanted 60 bucks for another one. I found the pdf version online for a lot less money.


----------

